# Still seeking an answer... Module loading dilema...

## Chandra

Another day... new gentoo problem! I am bothered by some of my dmesg printout that I've been unable to correct:

```
i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

hw_random: RNG not detected
```

A search of the forums has not helped much.

Is someone famiiar with this issue and willing to point me in the right direction?

Thanks much to anyone who can...

ChandraLast edited by Chandra on Mon Mar 21, 2005 7:56 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Chandra

I eliminated one of the bothersome line in my dmesg output: 

```
hw_random: RNG not detected
```

 by adding the instruction 

```
#Not Loading on boot. Removed from sight.

hw_random
```

 to the file 

```
/etc/hotplug/blacklist
```

The other troublesome lines persist:

```
Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware
```

I find this annoying, because I do not have an i810 chipset in my system and I don't understand why I would need the i810 TCO timer?

Pleeezzze... Does anyone have thoughts on this??

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Chandra

I feel like this is a one way convesation... but what I want to find out is...

Why would my 2.4 kernel try to load software (i810 TCO timer) when I don't have the appropriate hardware (Intel 810) in my system?

I can't believe the answer is so difficult... I sure would like some help, though!

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

Your on the right track, you need to add the name of the i810 TCO watchdog timer module ( i8xx_tco ) to /etc/hotplug/blacklist.  Hopefully that will work.  Check out what I found in the modules help entry:

```
On some motherboards the driver may fail to reset the chipset's

NO_REBOOT flag which prevents the watchdog from rebooting the

machine. If this is the case you will get a kernel message like

"failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware". 
```

----------

## cglackin

cd into your /etc/modules.d directory.

Then do:

```

grep i810 *

```

There is probably an entry in a file reading:

```

alias char-major-10-130 i810-tco

```

I'm not sure if that's in the i386 file or a separate

i810-tco file.  If it's a separate file with just that line

in it, delete the file from the modules.d directory.

If it's in the i386 file, just delete that one line.

Reboot and check your dmesg again.

----------

## Chandra

Thanks for the suggestion, Sith_Happens.... I'll give it a try

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

Sure thing, I'm just sorry your topic got lost in the shuffle for so long. Again hope it works.  :Smile: 

BTW: Is your nickname from Dr. Chandra from 2001: A Space Odyssey and 2010: Odyssey Two?  Or is it just your name?

----------

## Chandra

No luck wirh adding

```
( i8xx_tco ) to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
```

 ... dmesg still gives me:

```
Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.7.7, written by David Dawes <dawes@tungstengraphics.com>

intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 845G, aperture size 128MB, stolen memory 892kB

intelfb: Acceleration is not supported for the Intel(R) 845G chipset.

intelfb: Initial video mode is 640x480-8@59.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 15:46:16 Feb 13 2005

i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware
```

Also, cglackin, you wrote: *Quote:*   

> cd into your /etc/modules.d directory.
> 
> Then do:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

I found no i810 string in the /etc/modules.d directory ...

Thanks, again...

Chandra       (btw...  only HAL knows )

----------

## cglackin

I'm sorry, I got the name wrong for the i810-tco driver.

It's really called i8xx_tco. 

In the kernel config it's CONFIG_i8XX_TCO.

After you run 'make menuconfig' to set up

your kernel, the option to enable this is

under Device Drivers -> Character Devices ->

Watchdog Cards -> Watchdog Timer Support.

Your kernel was obviously compiled with 

'Watchdog Timer Support' checked. The i8xx_tco

part was probably built as a module, along with

everything else in that tree.

I think you should still be able to find the 

i8xx part in your /etc/modules.d directory.

( grep i8xx * )

That should return the bit about 'alias char-major'.

I would seriously consider checking your kernel

configuration in 'make menuconfig' if you still have

the .config used to compile the kernel.

I bet your kernel is compiled with a lot of other extra

baggage as well.

----------

## Chandra

OK... working my way through 'make menuconfig' does lead me to the following line:

```
<M>   Intel i810 TCO timer / Watchdog 
```

also, I again came up empty with the following: *Quote:*   

> I think you should still be able to find the
> 
> i8xx part in your /etc/modules.d directory.
> 
> ( grep i8xx * ) 

 

Is it safe for me to just exclude the "Intel i810 TCO timer / Watchdog "  entry in my kernel configuration, or is it not that simple?? Would that likely solve this issue, or must more things be done?

Sorry for the many questions, but this is all very new stuff for me.  :Confused: 

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

Just get rid of all watchdog support, that should fix your problem.  Not just i8xx_tco but the top option to enable watchdog timing support in the first place.  I thought I mentioned the name of the module in my original post ( i8xx_tco ).  :Confused: 

 *chandra wrote:*   

> Chandra (btw... only HAL knows )

  :Wink: 

----------

## cglackin

Yeah, Sith is right. I don't have ANY Watchdog Timer support

compiled in either.

Just say N to Watchdog Timer Support and the rest of the options

disappear.

I've seen a lot of kernel configs where every single thing in there

is compiled as a module.

Now is a good time to clean all that stuff out. Check the sound stuff

too. You might have every single ALSA and OSS sound card driver

being compiled every time you rebuild a kernel.

----------

## Sith_Happens

 *cglackin wrote:*   

> Now is a good time to clean all that stuff out. Check the sound stuff
> 
> too. You might have every single ALSA and OSS sound card driver
> 
> being compiled every time you rebuild a kernel.

 Yes, check this out too.  Although this isn't related to this specfic error, when it comes to sound card support/video card support it's always a good idea to use the latest drivers in portage rather than those that "ship" with the kernel.

----------

## Chandra

All right... as Sith has suggested *Quote:*   

> Not just i8xx_tco but the top option to enable watchdog timing support in the first place

  I have disabled all watchdog timing support....

I now have the following instructions: 

```
Saving your kernel configuration...

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Check the top-level Makefile for additional configuration.

*** Next, you may run 'make bzImage', 'make bzdisk', or 'make install'.

bash-2.05b#

```

Are there some additional actions for me to take before this is done?? Please advise...

Thanks, again...

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

I hope the only additional action you need to take is to compile and install the kernel.  Since you don't have the chipset that the module is meant to take advantage of, you have no need of that support, and the module can't very well complain if it doesn't exist.  :Smile: 

----------

## Chandra

One more fork in the road... compiling the kernel...  How can I tell if it's sparc32 or sparc64??

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

That should give you some idea.

----------

## Chandra

hmmmmm...... What petinent info frrom this?

```
bash-2.05b$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

stepping        : 7

cpu MHz         : 1992.647

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmovpat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid

bogomips        : 3971.48

bash-2.05b$

 
```

I don't get it... Is this a cpu issue?

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

Sparc32 and Sparc64 are architectures seperate from x86, sparc is Scalable Processor ARChitecture.  If you have a pentium, than it's neither sparc32 or sparc64.  :Wink: 

----------

## Chandra

Well, I must be on the right track...  I am no longer faced with:

```
i810 TCO timer init: failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware

hw_random: RNG not detected

```

whenever I reboot! :Very Happy: 

Things are not totally clean, though... I now finish the boot sequence with new errors, but, for some reason, they don't appear in the dmesg output. They go something like the following:

```
i810_audio failed

...can't load module i810_audio

missing kernel or user mode driver i810_audio

insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gento-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: insmod

module. No such device....
```

After installing the kernel there were several loading issues with alsa, so I re-emerged and reinstalled that. Otherwise, I have everything working satisfactorily!

Thanks for your patience...

If you have thughts about the new error messages, please let me know!

Chandra

----------

## egberts

Did you forget to put CONFIG_810 back in?

----------

## Chandra

Guuess I may have... how do I put CONFIG_810 back in?

Thanks...

----------

## egberts

Actually, it is CONFIG_CND_INTEL8X0.  (now that I actually looked at my /usr/src/linux/.config file.

----------

## Chandra

My linux/.config file has the following entries regarding 810:

```
CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

```

It contains no references to 8x0. 

Also, there is no mention of I810 in my list of hardware:

```
bash-2.05b# lshw

cag

    description: Space-saving Computer

    product: OptiPlex GX260

    vendor: Dell Computer Corporation

    serial: JKX9P21

    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=space-saving uuid=44454C4C-4B00-1058-8039-CAC04F503231

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: 00T606

       vendor: Dell Computer Corp.

       physical id: 0

       serial: ..CN6986133J2DA7.

       slot: PCI1

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Dell Computer Corporation

          physical id: 0

          version: A05 (02/26/2003)

          size: 64KB

          capacity: 448KB

          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect edd int13floppytoshiba int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer acpi usb agp ls120boot biosbootspecification netboot

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 400

          version: 15.2.7

          slot: Microprocessor

          size: 2GHz

          capacity: 3060MHz

          clock: 400MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid

          configuration: id=0

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 700

             size: 8KB

             capacity: 8KB

             capabilities: internal write-back data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 701

             size: 128KB

             capacity: 128KB

             capabilities: internal varies unified

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 1000

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 512MB

          capacity: 1GB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous 266 MHz (3.8 ns)

             physical id: 0

             slot: DIMM_A

             size: 256MB

             clock: 266MHz (3.7594ns)

             configuration: width=64

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous 266 MHz (3.8 ns)

             physical id: 1

             slot: DIMM_B

             size: 256MB

             clock: 266MHz (3.7594ns)

             configuration: width=64

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: e8000000

          bus info: pci@00:00.0

          logical name: /dev/fb0

          version: 01

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: fb

          configuration: depth=8 frequency=60.00Hz mode=640x480 visual=pseudocolor xres=640 yres=480

          resources: iomemory:e8000000-efffffff

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@00:02.0

             version: 01

             size: 128MB

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intelfb

             resources: iomemory:f0000000-f7ffffff iomemory:ff680000-ff6fffff irq:16

        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@00:1d.0

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:ff80-ff9f irq:16

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.1

             bus info: pci@00:1d.1

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:ff60-ff7f irq:19

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.2

             bus info: pci@00:1d.2

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:ff40-ff5f irq:18

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.7

             bus info: pci@00:1d.7

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd

             resources: iomemory:ffa00800-ffa00bff irq:23

           *-usbhost

                product: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2

                vendor: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 0

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 2.04

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub maxpower=0mA slots=6 speed=480.0MB/s

        *-pci

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801 PCI Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@00:1e.0

             version: 81

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

           *-network

                description: Ethernet controller

                product: 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: c

                bus info: pci@01:0c.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 02

                serial: 00:08:74:df:22:34

                size: 100Mbps

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list mii autonegotiation 100bt-fd 100bt 10bt-fd 10bt ethernet physical

                configuration: autonegociated=100bt broadcast=yes driver=e1000 driverversion=5.2.30.1-k1 duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.105 link=yes multicast=yes

                resources: iomemory:ff8e0000-ff8fffff ioport:ecc0-ecff irq:18

        *-isa UNCLAIMED

             description: ISA bridge

             product: 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@00:1f.0

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.1

             bus info: pci@00:1f.1

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: driver=PIIX IDE

             resources: ioport:ffa0-ffaf iomemory:1ff00000-1ff003ff irq:18

           *-ide:0

                description: IDE Channel 0

                physical id: 0

                bus info: ide@0

                logical name: ide0

                clock: 33MHz

              *-disk

                   description: ATA Disk

                   product: WDC WD2500JB-00GVA0

                   vendor: Western Digital

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@0.0

                   logical name: /dev/hda

                   version: 08.02D08

                   serial: WD-WMAL72029669

                   size: 232GB

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm

                   configuration: mode=udma5 smart=on

           *-ide:1

                description: IDE Channel 1

                physical id: 1

                bus info: ide@1

                logical name: ide1

                clock: 33MHz

              *-cdrom

                   description: IDE CD-ROM

                   product: TEAC CD-ROM CD-224E

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@1.0

                   logical name: /dev/hdc

                   version: D.9D

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio

                   configuration: mode=udma2

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@00:1f.3

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             resources: ioport:dc80-dc9f irq:17

        *-multimedia

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.5

             bus info: pci@00:1f.5

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=Intel ICH

             resources: ioport:d800-d8ff ioport:dc40-dc7f iomemory:ffa00400-ffa005ff iomemory:ffa00000-ffa000ff irq:17

bash-2.05b#                                                                                                             
```

It really has me confused...

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## egberts

The issue on hand is missing Intel Audio 810, not the 9 other Intel 810s stuff.

Check for this in /usr/src/linux/.config

   CONFIG_SND_I8X0=m

To make things easier, make it a "y"

   # cd /usr/src/linux

   # make && make modules_install && make install

----------

## Chandra

Thanks, egberts.... You wrote: *Quote:*   

> Check for this in /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_SND_I8X0=m 

 

I did check for CONFIG_SND_I8X0... it's not in there, at all. Do you mean I should add it as a new entry?

I'm sorry if these questions seem lame

I appreciate your help...

Chandra

----------

## egberts

I need to watch my typing...

the exact spelling is

   CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0

Sorry.

----------

## Chandra

ok... back at my gentoo box!

egberts....I have the following in /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y
```

Close but not quite the same as ' CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0' ... What exactly do you think I should do, now? Should I edt the file to include it?

How do I use the command you suggested...it's new to me:

```
 # cd /usr/src/linux

# make && make modules_install && make install
```

Please let me know, and I'll give it a try.

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## egberts

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

 Go down to Device Drivers menu

  Sound submenu

    Ensure that Sound Card Support is enabled "m"

   Advance Linux Sound Architecture submenu

    PCI submenu

     Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/Ali AC97 Controller enabled "m"   <- that is the CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0

  Get out of menuconfig and save your settings

  Check that your /boot is mounted (if it is a separated partition), if not

# mount /boot

  And then fire away...

# make && make modules_install && make install

----------

## Chandra

egberts, we must be looking at different 'make menuconfig' versions. I do have Sound Card Support enabled, but I cannot find the other items. My menu main page is as follows:

```

                                             Code maturity level options  --->                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     Loadable module support  --->                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     Processor type and features  --->                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     General setup  --->                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     Memory Technology Devices (MTD)  --->                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     Parallel port support  --->                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     Plug and Play configuration  --->                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     Block devices  --->                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)  --->                                               │ │

  │ │                                     Networking options  --->                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     Telephony Support  --->                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support  --->                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     SCSI support  --->                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     Fusion MPT device support  --->                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->                                       │ │

  │ │                                     I2O device support  --->                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     Network device support  --->                                                            │ │

  │ │                                     Amateur Radio support  --->                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     IrDA (infrared) support  --->                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     ISDN subsystem  --->                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                     Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)  --->                                            │ │

  │ │                                     Input core support  --->                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     Character devices  --->                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     Multimedia devices  --->                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     File systems  --->                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                     Console drivers  --->                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                     Sound  --->                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     USB support  --->                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     Bluetooth support  --->                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                     Kernel hacking  --->                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                     Cryptographic options  --->                                                             │ │

  │ │                                     Library routines  --->                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     Grsecurity  --->         
```

The submenu for Sound confirms Sound Card Support enabled:

```
<M> Sound card support                                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>   ALi5455 audio support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │               [ ]    Enable Codec SPDIF OUT ( Pcm Out Share )                                                               │ │

  │ │               [ ]    Enable Codec SPDIF OUT ( Codec Independent DMA )                                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]    Enable Controller SPDIF OUT ( Pcm Out Share )                                                          │ │

  │ │               [ ]    Enable Controller SPDIF OUT ( Controller Independent DMA )                                             │ │

  │ │               <M>   BT878 audio dma                                                                                         │ │

  │ │               <M>   C-Media PCI (CMI8338/8738)                                                                              │ │

  │ │               [*]     Enable legacy FM                                                                                      │ │

  │ │               (388)     FM I/O 388, 3C8, 3E0, 3E8                                                                           │ │

  │ │               [*]     Enable legacy MPU-401                                                                                 │ │

  │ │               (330)     MPU-401 I/O 330, 320, 310, 300                                                                      │ │

  │ │               [*]     Enable joystick                                                                                       │ │

  │ │               [*]     Support CMI8738 based audio cards                                                                     │ │

  │ │               [*]       Inverse S/PDIF in for CMI8738                                                                       │ │

  │ │               [*]       Enable S/PDIF loop for CMI8738                                                                      │ │

  │ │               (4)       Number of speakers 2, 4, 5, 6                                                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]         Use Line-in as Read-out                                                                           │ │

  │ │               [ ]         Use Line-in as Bass                                                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>   Creative SBLive! (EMU10K1)                                                                              │ │

  │ │               [ ]     Creative SBLive! MIDI                                                                                 │ │

  │ │               <M>   Crystal SoundFusion (CS4280/461x)                                                                       │ │

  │ │               <M>   Crystal Sound CS4281                                                                                    │ │

  │ │               <M>   Ensoniq AudioPCI (ES1370)                                                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>   Creative Ensoniq AudioPCI 97 (ES1371)                                                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>   ESS Technology Solo1                                                                                    │ │

  │ │               <M>   ESS Maestro, Maestro2, Maestro2E driver                                                                 │ │

  │ │               <M>   ESS Maestro3/Allegro driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                              │ │

  │ │               <M>   ForteMedia FM801 driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  │ │

  │ │               <M>   Intel ICH (i8xx), SiS 7012, NVidia nForce Audio or AMD 768/811x                                         │ │

  │ │               <M>   RME Hammerfall (RME96XX) support                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>   S3 SonicVibes                                                                                           │ │

  │ │               <M>   Trident 4DWave DX/NX, SiS 7018 or ALi 5451 PCI Audio Core                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>   Support for Turtle Beach MultiSound Classic, Tahiti, Monterey                                           │ │

  │ │                    Full pathname of MSNDINIT.BIN firmware file: "/etc/sound/msndinit.bin"                                   │ │

  │ │                    Full pathname of MSNDPERM.BIN firmware file: "/etc/sound/msndperm.bin"                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>   Support for Turtle Beach MultiSound Pinnacle, Fiji                                                      │ │

  │ │                      Full pathname of PNDSPINI.BIN firmware file: "/etc/sound/pndspini.bin"                                 │ │

  │ │                      Full pathname of PNDSPERM.BIN firmware file: "/etc/sound/pndsperm.bin"                                 │ │

  │ │               <M>   VIA 82C686 Audio Codec                                                                                  │ │

  │ │               [ ]   VIA 82C686 MIDI                                                                                         │ │

  │ │               <M>   OSS sound modules                                                                                       │ │

  │ │               [*]       Verbose initialisation                                                                              │ │

  │ │               [*]       Persistent DMA buffers                                                                              │ │

  │ │               <M>     AD1816(A) based cards (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  │ │

  │ │               <M>     AD1889 based cards (AD1819 codec) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                      │ │

  │ │               <M>     Aztech Sound Galaxy (non-PnP) cards                                                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>     Adlib Cards                                                                                           │ │

  │ │               <M>     ACI mixer (miroSOUND PCM1-pro/PCM12/PCM20)                                                            │ │

  │ │               <M>     Crystal CS4232 based (PnP) cards                                                                      │ │

  │ │               <M>     Ensoniq SoundScape support                                                                            │ │

  │ │               <M>     Gravis Ultrasound support                                                                             │ │

  │ │               [ ]       16 bit sampling option of GUS (_NOT_ GUS MAX)                                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]       GUS MAX support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │               <M>     Loopback MIDI device support                                                                          │ │

  │ │               <M>     MediaTrix AudioTrix Pro support            <M>     Microsoft Sound System support                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>     MPU-401 support (NOT for SB16)                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>     NM256AV/NM256ZX audio support                                                                         │ │

  │ │               <M>     OPTi MAD16 and/or Mozart based cards                                                                  │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Support MIDI in older MAD16 based cards (requires SB)                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>     ProAudioSpectrum 16 support                                                                           │ │

  │ │               <M>     PSS (AD1848, ADSP-2115, ESC614) support                                                               │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Enable PSS mixer (Beethoven ADSP-16 and other compatibile)                                          │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Have DSPxxx.LD firmware file                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>     100% Sound Blaster compatibles (SB16/32/64, ESS, Jazz16) support                                      │ │

  │ │               <M>     AWE32 synth                                                                                           │ │

  │ │               < >     XpressAudio Sound Blaster emulation                                                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>     Full support for Turtle Beach WaveFront (Tropez Plus, Tropez, Maui) synth/soundcards                  │ │

  │ │               <M>     Limited support for Turtle Beach Wave Front (Maui, Tropez) synthesizers                               │ │

  │ │               <M>     Yamaha FM synthesizer (YM3812/OPL-3) support                                                          │ │

  │ │               <M>     Yamaha OPL3-SA1 audio controller                                                                      │ │

  │ │               <M>     Yamaha OPL3-SA2 and SA3 based PnP cards                                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>     Yamaha YMF7xx PCI audio (native mode)                                                                 │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Yamaha PCI legacy ports support                                                                     │ │

  │ │               <M>     6850 UART support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │               <M>     Gallant Audio Cards (SC-6000 and SC-6600 based)                                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]       SC-6600 based audio cards (new Audio Excel DSP 16)                                                  │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Audio Excel DSP 16 (SBPro emulation)                                                                │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Audio Excel DSP 16 (MSS emulation)                                                                  │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Audio Excel DSP 16 (MPU401 emulation)                                                               │ │

  │ │               < >   AD1980 front/back switch plugin                                                                         │ │

  │ │               < >   Wolfson Touchscreen/BMON plugin                                             
```

I cannot find 'Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/Ali AC97 Controller'   :Sad: 

What else might I do?

Thanks, again...

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

Sorry, my post was only relevant to the 2.6 kernel.

----------

## Chandra

Then, I'm sorry... I thought I was getting there.  I should have mentioned my 2.4 kernel version earlier. Any suggestions from here?

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

If you want to enable sound support for that card, follow the Gentoo ALSA how-to.  The module you'll want to use is called snd_intel8x0, I use it myself.  Check the ALSA site just to make sure though.  :Smile: 

----------

## Cintra

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m is what you are looking for in 2.4

here is my very old 2.4 config as I see you have enabled a lot of things you don't have with <*>

```
#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_PAS_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set
```

mvh

----------

## Chandra

Cintra...  Just as you, I have 'CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m' listed and enabled in my linux/.config fille. I also have a lot of additional sound modules being configured, but I  don't know which ones I can safely remove...

```
# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CODECSPDIFOUT_PCMOUTSHARE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CODECSPDIFOUT_CODECINDEPENDENTDMA is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CONTROLLERSPDIFOUT_PCMOUTSHARE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CONTROLLERSPDIFOUT_CONTROLLERINDEPENDENTDMA is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_BT878=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FM=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MIDI=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MPUIO=330

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_CM8738=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFINVERSE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFLOOP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPEAKERS=4

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_LINE_REAR is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_LINE_BASS is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS=m

# CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_INIT_FILE="/etc/sound/msndinit.bin"

CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_PERM_FILE="/etc/sound/msndperm.bin"

CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN=m

# CONFIG_MSNDPIN_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_MSNDPIN_INIT_FILE="/etc/sound/pndspini.bin"

CONFIG_MSNDPIN_PERM_FILE="/etc/sound/pndsperm.bin"

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not setCONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

G_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GUS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUSMAX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SOUND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16=m

# CONFIG_MAD16_OLDCARD is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_PAS=m

# CONFIG_PAS_JOYSTICK is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_PSS=m

# CONFIG_PSS_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_PSS_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16=m

# CONFIG_SC6600 is not set

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_SBPRO is not set

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_AEDSP16_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set
```

Also, Sith, thanks once again... I have followed the Gentoo Alsa how-to, and as you can see:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

parport_pc             24712   1  (autoclean)

lp                      7240   0  (autoclean)

parport                23432   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

snd-seq-oss            26400   0  (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3424   0  [snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                34768   2  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-seq-device          3940   0  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd-pcm-oss            36256   0

snd-mixer-oss          12120   0  [snd-pcm-oss]

intelfb                29340  63

fbcon-cfb8              2536   0  [intelfb]

fbcon-cfb32             2952   0  [intelfb]

e1000                  63620   1

snd-intel8x0           18112   0

snd-ac97-codec         51896   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-pcm                55048   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec]

snd-timer              14628   0  [snd-seq snd-pcm]

snd                    32868   0  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer]

soundcore               3588   6  [snd]

snd-page-alloc          4808   0  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-timer snd]

input                   3264   0  (unused)

uhci                   25276   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               17836   0  (unused)

usbcore                58156   1  [uhci ehci-hcd]

bash-2.05b#                                                                          
```

I do have 'snd-intel8x0' listed in lsmod... However, I don't know what the '0' on the 'Used by" list means....

Stll scratching my head  :Question: 

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

The zero is fine, it just means its using instead of being used by other modules.  See:

```
root@BlueBox linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            49312  0 

snd_mixer_oss          18432  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            35072  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7296  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52368  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8076  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

fglrx                 236732  9 

snd_intel8x0           30016  0 

snd_ac97_codec         73976  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                83588  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22532  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    49892  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8452  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

----------

## egberts

Acknowledged that you have 2.4 kernel...  Please disregard build procedure as this is for 2.6.

SInce you do have the sound module loaded...

Are you still having the following?

 *Quote:*   

> i810_audio failed
> 
> ...can't load module i810_audio
> 
> missing kernel or user mode driver i810_audio
> ...

 

----------

## Sith_Happens

Hey egberts, sorry if I was a little rude in the other thread, I read your "what do you know..." in the wrong way.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## egberts

I'm with you.  I had thought this Chandra was running 2.6.  Can't be too careful.

----------

## Chandra

egberts & Sith_Happens, to confirm... I have the following among my boot messages (that I think are relevent):

```
i810_rng: RNG not detected
```

```
...can't load module i810_audio

missing kernel or user mode driver i810_audio

insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: init_mo

dule: No such device

insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, includ

ing invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

     You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: insmod:

i810_audio failed   
```

Also the following which seems to be pertinent:

```
*Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 as config:

 *  Loading module snd-intel8x0...                                    [ ok ]

 *Autoloaded 1 module(s)

 

```

The 'i810 TCO timer init' has been corrected as of my unchecking 'Watchdog Timer Support' in "make menuconfig'... i.e., it no longer appears in my boot messages.  :Very Happy: 

I really appreciate your time and welcome additional suggestions!

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## egberts

Good news, I have a platform with Intel 810 audio... Just ran this...

   # emerge alsa-utils

and run

   # alsaconf

For 2.4, it should be something like

   # alsa-init

or

   # alsa_init

or

   # alsainit

They should automatically assign ALL interrupts and IOMEM and IOPORTs for ya!

----------

## Chandra

But, I did go through the alsa setup you mentioned... I believe my audio controller is: 

```
bash-2.05b# lspci | grep -i audio

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

bash-2.05b#      

```

I think (but am not sure) this is part of the Intel i810 chipset. So I located the driver for Intel i810 and found it to be 'intel8x0'. This is the information I employed when emerging and setting up alsa. 

Now, where may I have gone wrong?

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## egberts

Can you describe you motherboard/vendor who supplied you with the PC?

----------

## Chandra

My computer is a Dell OptiPlex GX260, purchased from a friend. It has a 2.00 GHz Intel Celeron processor, 512 MB memory, and a new WD 232 GB drive dedicated solely to my gentoo efforts. Full details and motherboard description  are as follows:

```
bash-2.05b# lshw

cg

    description: Space-saving Computer

    product: OptiPlex GX260

    vendor: Dell Computer Corporation

    serial: JKX9P21

    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=space-saving uuid=44454C4C-4B00-1058-8039-CAC04F503231

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: 00T606

       vendor: Dell Computer Corp.

       physical id: 0

       serial: ..CN6986133J2DA7.

       slot: PCI1

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Dell Computer Corporation

          physical id: 0

          version: A05 (02/26/2003)

          size: 64KB

          capacity: 448KB

          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect edd int13floppytoshiba int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer acpi usb agp ls120boot biosbootspecification netboot

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 400

          version: 15.2.7

          slot: Microprocessor

          size: 2GHz

          capacity: 3060MHz

          clock: 400MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid

          configuration: id=0

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 700

             size: 8KB

             capacity: 8KB

             capabilities: internal write-back data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 701

             size: 128KB

             capacity: 128KB

             capabilities: internal varies unified

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 1000

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 512MB

          capacity: 1GB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous 266 MHz (3.8 ns)

             physical id: 0

             slot: DIMM_A

             size: 256MB

             clock: 266MHz (3.7594ns)

             configuration: width=64

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM SDRAM Synchronous 266 MHz (3.8 ns)

             physical id: 1

             slot: DIMM_B

             size: 256MB

             clock: 266MHz (3.7594ns)

             configuration: width=64

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: e8000000

          bus info: pci@00:00.0

          logical name: /dev/fb0

          version: 01

          clock: 33MHz

          capabilities: fb

          configuration: depth=8 frequency=60.00Hz mode=640x480 visual=pseudocolor xres=640 yres=480

          resources: iomemory:e8000000-efffffff

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@00:02.0

             version: 01

             size: 128MB

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: vga bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=intelfb

             resources: iomemory:f0000000-f7ffffff iomemory:ff680000-ff6fffff irq:16

        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@00:1d.0

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:ff80-ff9f irq:16

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.1

             bus info: pci@00:1d.1

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:ff60-ff7f irq:19

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.2

             bus info: pci@00:1d.2

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=usb-uhci

             resources: ioport:ff40-ff5f irq:18

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.7

             bus info: pci@00:1d.7

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd

             resources: iomemory:ffa00800-ffa00bff irq:23

           *-usbhost

                product: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2

                vendor: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 0

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 2.04

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub maxpower=0mA slots=6 speed=480.0MB/s

        *-pci

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801 PCI Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@00:1e.0

             version: 81

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

           *-network

                description: Ethernet controller

                product: 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: c

                bus info: pci@01:0c.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 02

                serial: 00:08:74:df:22:34

                size: 100Mbps

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: bus_master cap_list mii autonegotiation 100bt-fd 100bt 10bt-fd 10bt ethernet physical

                configuration: autonegociated=100bt broadcast=yes driver=e1000 driverversion=5.2.30.1-k1 duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.105 link=yes multicast=yes

                resources: iomemory:ff8e0000-ff8fffff ioport:ecc0-ecff irq:18

        *-isa UNCLAIMED

             description: ISA bridge

             product: 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@00:1f.0

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

        *-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.1

             bus info: pci@00:1f.1

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master

             configuration: driver=PIIX IDE

             resources: ioport:ffa0-ffaf iomemory:1ff00000-1ff003ff irq:18

           *-ide:0

                description: IDE Channel 0

                physical id: 0

                bus info: ide@0

                logical name: ide0

                clock: 33MHz

              *-disk

                   description: ATA Disk

                   product: WDC WD2500JB-00GVA0

                   vendor: Western Digital

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@0.0

                   logical name: /dev/hda

                   version: 08.02D08

                   serial: WD-WMAL72029669

                   size: 232GB

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm

                   configuration: mode=udma5 smart=on

           *-ide:1

                description: IDE Channel 1

                physical id: 1

                bus info: ide@1

                logical name: ide1

                clock: 33MHz

              *-cdrom

                   description: IDE CD-ROM

                   product: TEAC CD-ROM CD-224E

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@1.0

                   logical name: /dev/hdc

                   version: D.9D

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy audio

                   configuration: mode=udma2

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@00:1f.3

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             resources: ioport:dc80-dc9f irq:17

        *-multimedia UNCLAIMED

             description: Multimedia audio controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.5

             bus info: pci@00:1f.5

             version: 01

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: cap_list

             resources: ioport:d800-d8ff ioport:dc40-dc7f iomemory:ffa00400-ffa005ff iomemory:ffa00000-ffa000ff irq:17

bash-2.05b#                        
```

That's about all the info I have... didn't come with a user guide or spec sheet. I hope it's sufficient!

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## egberts

I have the exact same system at work GX260 Dell with Gentoo 2004.3....  But can it wait until Monday? (unless someone beats me to it).

Will check it out... But it does work  We'll be able to swap files shortly

----------

## Chandra

egberts, good that you have the same system... certainly it can wait till Monday. In the meantime, I've migrated to a new problem!

I discovered that whenever I reconfigure the 2.4 kernel, the ALSA driver gets knocked out:

```
 * Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 as config:

 *   Loading module snd-intel8x0... 

 *   Failed to load snd-intel8x0                                        [ !! ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

modprobe: Can't locate module snd-card-0                                [ !! ] 

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]
```

But all the boot error messages related to 'i810_audio' are gone.  Then when I re-emerge the ALSA drivers, the 'snd-intel8x0' error message disappears, but the 'i810_audio' error message reappears!

As a shot in the dark, I changed (in make menuconfig) from 'module' to 'built-in' the following item:

```
<*>  Intel ICH (i8xx), SiS 7012, NVidia nForce Audio or AMD 768/811x
```

I once again re-emerged ALSA drivers, and on restart had no error messages for either 'snd-intel8x0' or for 'i810_audio'. That was OUTSTANDING!

But... one new problem  :Sad:   ...   After re-emerging the ALSA drivers, I now have a 'modules-update' issue:

```
bash-2.05b# modules-update

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/ali5455.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/cs46xx.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/emu10k1/em

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/es1371.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/forte.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/maestro3.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/trident.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/via82cxxx_

```

And I thought I was doing so good! Where to from here? Have I made some wrong moves?

Please, someone, explain...

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Sith_Happens

Before emerging the alsa drivers, did you add this line to your make.conf:

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
```

Check out this guide for setting up ALSA on your system.

----------

## Chandra

Hey, Sith.... Yes, I've done that:

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

Other thoughts?

Chandra

----------

## egberts

Looks like an issue of flipping back and forth between setting the sound modules between "Y" and "M".

Try total rebuild:

  # cd /usr/src/linux

  # make clean (save your .config firstly)

  # make bzImage

  # make modules

  # make modules_install

  # make install (or hand copy the images)

----------

## Chandra

Thanks, egberts. You suggested:

```
Try total rebuild:

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make clean (save your .config firstly)

# make bzImage

# make modules

# make modules_install

# make install (or hand copy the images)
```

This is all new to me, but I want to learn. What do I do with the 'saved .config', or is that just to have a backup ''in case'? 

What do you mean by:  *Quote:*   

> hand copy the images

  Is this the part in the handbook:

```
#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage  /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

#cp System.map  /boot/System.map-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

#cp .config  /boot/config-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

```

Or do you mean something different? 

Finally, after 'make install'' what to do? Restart system to see what happens?

Please advise me...

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Chandra

"total rebuild" completed, but the problem persists. 

I can have either the Alsa drivers and snd-intel8x0 module loading and working, but the 

```
...can't load module i810_audio
```

problem with 'i810_audio' showing up... or I can reconfigure the kernel, knock out the alsa drivers have i810_audio loading without problem, but then 

```
*   Failed to load snd-intel8x0    [ !! ] 
```

 ...back to a problem loading 'snd-intel8x0'.

I'm at a loss as to why this should happen?? Why can't I have both loading at the same time?

I'm looking for answers.... please!!!

Thanks

Chandra

----------

## egberts

At this point, the only recourse is to document everything and send it to the author of the snd_i8x0 driver.  His email address is listed in the source file.

Be sure to be explicit about the sound card itself (i.e., came with Dell, bought XXXX off store shelf, or worse bought it at eBay).

----------

## Chandra

OK I'll contact the author with the information as you suggest... But, how do I find and read the source file, as you pointed out: *Quote:*   

> His email address is listed in the source file

 

I'm not sure I know how to do that...

Thanks, again...

Chandra

----------

## Cintra

Do you have 'sound' problems or 'error message' problems?

What happened between the following and now?

 *Quote:*   

> Chandra
> 
> n00b
> 
> Joined: 26 Feb 2005
> ...

 

----------

## Chandra

Cintra... I have sound only when the 'snd-intel8x0' module loads. When 'module i810_audio' loads (and bumps out 'snd-intel8x0' I have no sound.

I have a response from the author of the 'snd_i8x0' driver, as suggested by egberts...

 Jaroslav wrote:  *Quote:*   

> On Mon, 21 Mar 2005, you wrote:
> 
> >> And so it goes... either 'snd-intel8x0' loads or 'i810_audio' loads, 
> 
> >> but never both at the same time.
> ...

 

So it is evident. I must configure the kernel to not load 'i810_audio'

How do I do just that? I don't have a listing for 'i810_audio' in the sound submenu of menuconfig:

```
<M> Sound card support                                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>   ALi5455 audio support                                                                                   │ │

  │ │               [ ]    Enable Codec SPDIF OUT ( Pcm Out Share )                                                               │ │

  │ │               [ ]    Enable Codec SPDIF OUT ( Codec Independent DMA )                                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]    Enable Controller SPDIF OUT ( Pcm Out Share )                                                          │ │

  │ │               [ ]    Enable Controller SPDIF OUT ( Controller Independent DMA )                                             │ │

  │ │               <M>   BT878 audio dma                                                                                         │ │

  │ │               <M>   C-Media PCI (CMI8338/8738)                                                                              │ │

  │ │               [*]     Enable legacy FM                                                                                      │ │

  │ │               (388)     FM I/O 388, 3C8, 3E0, 3E8                                                                           │ │

  │ │               [*]     Enable legacy MPU-401                                                                                 │ │

  │ │               (330)     MPU-401 I/O 330, 320, 310, 300                                                                      │ │

  │ │               [*]     Enable joystick                                                                                       │ │

  │ │               [*]     Support CMI8738 based audio cards                                                                     │ │

  │ │               [*]       Inverse S/PDIF in for CMI8738                                                                       │ │

  │ │               [*]       Enable S/PDIF loop for CMI8738                                                                      │ │

  │ │               (4)       Number of speakers 2, 4, 5, 6                                                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]         Use Line-in as Read-out                                                                           │ │

  │ │               [ ]         Use Line-in as Bass                                                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>   Creative SBLive! (EMU10K1)                                                                              │ │

  │ │               [ ]     Creative SBLive! MIDI                                                                                 │ │

  │ │               <M>   Crystal SoundFusion (CS4280/461x)                                                                       │ │

  │ │               <M>   Crystal Sound CS4281                                                                                    │ │

  │ │               <M>   Ensoniq AudioPCI (ES1370)                                                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>   Creative Ensoniq AudioPCI 97 (ES1371)                                                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>   ESS Technology Solo1                                                                                    │ │

  │ │               <M>   ESS Maestro, Maestro2, Maestro2E driver                                                                 │ │

  │ │               <M>   ESS Maestro3/Allegro driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                              │ │

  │ │               <M>   ForteMedia FM801 driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  │ │

  │ │               <M>   Intel ICH (i8xx), SiS 7012, NVidia nForce Audio or AMD 768/811x                                         │ │

  │ │               <M>   RME Hammerfall (RME96XX) support                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>   S3 SonicVibes                                                                                           │ │

  │ │               <M>   Trident 4DWave DX/NX, SiS 7018 or ALi 5451 PCI Audio Core                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>   Support for Turtle Beach MultiSound Classic, Tahiti, Monterey                                           │ │

  │ │                    Full pathname of MSNDINIT.BIN firmware file: "/etc/sound/msndinit.bin"                                   │ │

  │ │                    Full pathname of MSNDPERM.BIN firmware file: "/etc/sound/msndperm.bin"                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>   Support for Turtle Beach MultiSound Pinnacle, Fiji                                                      │ │

  │ │                      Full pathname of PNDSPINI.BIN firmware file: "/etc/sound/pndspini.bin"                                 │ │

  │ │                      Full pathname of PNDSPERM.BIN firmware file: "/etc/sound/pndsperm.bin"                                 │ │

  │ │               <M>   VIA 82C686 Audio Codec                                                                                  │ │

  │ │               [ ]   VIA 82C686 MIDI                                                                                         │ │

  │ │               <M>   OSS sound modules                                                                                       │ │

  │ │               [*]       Verbose initialisation                                                                              │ │

  │ │               [*]       Persistent DMA buffers                                                                              │ │

  │ │               <M>     AD1816(A) based cards (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  │ │

  │ │               <M>     AD1889 based cards (AD1819 codec) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                      │ │

  │ │               <M>     Aztech Sound Galaxy (non-PnP) cards                                                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>     Adlib Cards                                                                                           │ │

  │ │               <M>     ACI mixer (miroSOUND PCM1-pro/PCM12/PCM20)                                                            │ │

  │ │               <M>     Crystal CS4232 based (PnP) cards                                                                      │ │

  │ │               <M>     Ensoniq SoundScape support                                                                            │ │

  │ │               <M>     Gravis Ultrasound support                                                                             │ │

  │ │               [ ]       16 bit sampling option of GUS (_NOT_ GUS MAX)                                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]       GUS MAX support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │               <M>     Loopback MIDI device support                                                                          │ │

  │ │               <M>     MediaTrix AudioTrix Pro support            <M>     Microsoft Sound System support                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>     MPU-401 support (NOT for SB16)                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>     NM256AV/NM256ZX audio support                                                                         │ │

  │ │               <M>     OPTi MAD16 and/or Mozart based cards                                                                  │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Support MIDI in older MAD16 based cards (requires SB)                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>     ProAudioSpectrum 16 support                                                                           │ │

  │ │               <M>     PSS (AD1848, ADSP-2115, ESC614) support                                                               │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Enable PSS mixer (Beethoven ADSP-16 and other compatibile)                                          │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Have DSPxxx.LD firmware file                                                                        │ │

  │ │               <M>     100% Sound Blaster compatibles (SB16/32/64, ESS, Jazz16) support                                      │ │

  │ │               <M>     AWE32 synth                                                                                           │ │

  │ │               < >     XpressAudio Sound Blaster emulation                                                                   │ │

  │ │               <M>     Full support for Turtle Beach WaveFront (Tropez Plus, Tropez, Maui) synth/soundcards                  │ │

  │ │               <M>     Limited support for Turtle Beach Wave Front (Maui, Tropez) synthesizers                               │ │

  │ │               <M>     Yamaha FM synthesizer (YM3812/OPL-3) support                                                          │ │

  │ │               <M>     Yamaha OPL3-SA1 audio controller                                                                      │ │

  │ │               <M>     Yamaha OPL3-SA2 and SA3 based PnP cards                                                               │ │

  │ │               <M>     Yamaha YMF7xx PCI audio (native mode)                                                                 │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Yamaha PCI legacy ports support                                                                     │ │

  │ │               <M>     6850 UART support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │               <M>     Gallant Audio Cards (SC-6000 and SC-6600 based)                                                       │ │

  │ │               [ ]       SC-6600 based audio cards (new Audio Excel DSP 16)                                                  │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Audio Excel DSP 16 (SBPro emulation)                                                                │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Audio Excel DSP 16 (MSS emulation)                                                                  │ │

  │ │               [ ]       Audio Excel DSP 16 (MPU401 emulation)                                                               │ │

  │ │               < >   AD1980 front/back switch plugin                                                                         │ │

  │ │               < >   Wolfson Touchscreen/BMON plugin                                             

```

What should I do, to stop the kernel from trying to load the 'i810_audio' driver??

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Cintra

Well, you haven't followed the 2.4 config layout I sent you earlier, which would have removed all the unnecessary sound options. 

Pls do that and get back to me with dmesg, lsmod,  and 'emerge info'.

mvh

Edit: Also pls advise which versions of alsa-utils, alsa-lib, alsa-oss, and  alsa-driver you have emerged.

Another thing, pls show me what you get with this..

```
# cd /proc/asound/card0/

# dir
```

?

----------

## Chandra

Cintra...

This is my current configuration:

```
# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CODECSPDIFOUT_PCMOUTSHARE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CODECSPDIFOUT_CODECINDEPENDENTDMA is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CONTROLLERSPDIFOUT_PCMOUTSHARE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455_CONTROLLERSPDIFOUT_CONTROLLERINDEPENDENTDMA is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_BT878=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FM=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MIDI=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MPUIO=330

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_CM8738=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFINVERSE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFLOOP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPEAKERS=4

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_LINE_REAR is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_LINE_BASS is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=m

CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX=m

CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS=m

# CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_INIT_FILE="/etc/sound/msndinit.bin"

CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_PERM_FILE="/etc/sound/msndperm.bin"

CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN=m

# CONFIG_MSNDPIN_HAVE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_MSNDPIN_INIT_FILE="/etc/sound/pndspini.bin"

CONFIG_MSNDPIN_PERM_FILE="/etc/sound/pndsperm.bin"

CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX=m

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

```

As you can see, I have disabled 'CONFIG_SOUND_ICH' and this has allowed Alsa's 'snd-intel8x0' to load and function (I have sound). How can I tell which additional sound options I can remove with impunity?

Thanks...

Chandra

----------

## Cintra

I'm happy to hear your sound is now working. Without answers to the questions in my above post I can't be of more help to you I'm afraid. I am not running a 2.4 kernel here...

----------

## Chandra

Cintra... Please stick with me. This is a learning process.

I am working to get you the answers to your prior questions. First, I'm trying to clear my kernel of unnecessary sound modules. I tried your suggested selection, but ended up with depmod error messages, a bzImage that wouldn't completely run, and recurrence of the driver conflict between "i810" and "intel8x0" .

Thus, I have been eliminating a small group of sound modules from my .config file at a time, reconfiguring the kernel, rebooting, re-emerging 'alsa-driver', rebooting again... and then checking sound function both with xmms and mpg123.

By doing this, I have cleared my .config file (while maintaining sound function) to the following extent:

```
#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FM=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FMIO=388

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MIDI=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MPUIO=330

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_JOYSTICK is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_CM8738=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFINVERSE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPDIFLOOP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_SPEAKERS=4

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_LINE_REAR is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_LINE_BASS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#
```

If you think I should be able to get rid of more stuff, please let me know. Also, if it looks like I disabled something I shouldn't have, please point that out.

When I finish this 'pruning' effort, I'll be happy to post dmesg,  lsmod, 'emerge info', versions of alsa-utils, alsa-lib, alsa-oss, and alsa-driver, and the output from:

```
# cd /proc/asound/card0/

# dir
```

I'll be back with this later...

Thanks, again...

Chandra

----------

## Chandra

Cintra... I have, now, removed all sound options and re-emerged alsa-driver. Duplicating your 2.4 config layout produced the 'i810_audio' module loading error, until I disabled 'CONFIG_SOUND_ICH' in my own 2.4 config.

Here is the information you requested:

1.  dmesg... 

```
Linux version 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 (root@cag) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #3 Sun Feb 20 22:24:16 CST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe71000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe71000 - 000000001fe73000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe73000 - 000000001fe94000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe94000 - 000000001ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

510MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe710

hm, page 000fe000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000ff000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f0000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 130673

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126577 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                      ) @ 0x000feba0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    GX260   0x00000008 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd4ff

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    GX260   0x00000008 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd537

ACPI: SSDT (v001   DELL    st_ex 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0xfffd8c01

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    GX260   0x00000008 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd5ab

ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    GX260   0x00000008 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd617

ACPI: ASF! (v016 DELL    GX260   0x00000008 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd63f

ACPI: DSDT (v001   DELL    dt_ex 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 1

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1992.634 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3971.48 BogoMIPS

Memory: 510964k/522692k available (2036k kernel code, 11344k reserved, 343k data, 160k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 1-0, 1-16, 1-17, 1-18, 1-19, 1-20, 1-21, 1-22, 1-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1992.6377 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 99.6318 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 996318, slice: 498159

CPU0<T0:996304,T1:498144,D:1,S:498159,C:996318>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbdf6, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

 tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:....................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F005) - 303 Objects with 29 Devices 116 Methods 21 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:.

Table [SSDT](id F003) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root 801691dc

evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

evgpeblk-0867 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 31 [_GPE] 4 regs at 0000000000000828 on int 9

evgpeblk-0925 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : Found 7 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.......................................

Initialized 21/21 Regions 0/0 Fields 9/9 Buffers 9/16 Packages (319 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:................................

32 Devices found containing: 32 _STA, 4 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-16 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:01[A] -> 1-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:01[B] -> 1-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-18 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[A] -> 1-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1e[D] -> 1-19 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[D] -> 1-23 -> IRQ 23

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #1 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #1......

.... register #00: 01000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 01

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

i810_rng: RNG not detected

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

NET4: Frame Diverter 0.46

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 438M

agpgart: Detected an Intel(R) 845G Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: WDC WD2500JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue 80182020, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: TEAC CD-ROM CD-224E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

ide: late registration of driver.

LVM version 1.0.8(17/11/2003)

device-mapper: 4.1.1-ioctl (2004-04-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Initializing Cryptographic API

IEEE 802.2 LLC for Linux 2.1 (c) 1996 Tim Alpaerts

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device sit0

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 2005k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem a08b7800

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: enabled 64bit PCI DMA

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xff80, IRQ 16

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xff60, IRQ 19

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xff40, IRQ 18

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev ide0(3,3).

VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev ide0(3,3).

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,3)) ...

for (ide0(3,3))

ide0(3,3):Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 41148 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,4)) ...

for (ide0(3,4))

ide0(3,4):Using r5 hash to sort names

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.2.30.1-k1

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation.

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.7.7, written by David Dawes <dawes@tungstengraphics.com>

intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 845G, aperture size 128MB, stolen memory 892kB

intelfb: Acceleration is not supported for the Intel(R) 845G chipset.

intelfb: Initial video mode is 640x480-8@59.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

lp0: console ready
```

2.  lsmod... 

```
root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

parport_pc             25672   1  (autoclean)

lp                      7368   0  (autoclean)

parport                23688   1  (autoclean) [parport_pc lp]

snd-seq-oss            26400   0  (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3424   0  [snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                34768   2  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-seq-device          3940   0  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd-pcm-oss            36256   0

snd-mixer-oss          12120   0  [snd-pcm-oss]

intelfb                30044  63

fbcon-cfb8              2536   0  [intelfb]

fbcon-cfb32             2952   0  [intelfb]

e1000                  64836   1

snd-intel8x0           18112   0

snd-ac97-codec         51896   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-pcm                55048   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec]

snd-timer              14628   0  [snd-seq snd-pcm]

snd                    32868   0  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer]

soundcore               3620   6  [snd]

snd-page-alloc          4808   0  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-timer snd]

input                   3264   0  (unused)

uhci                   25276   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               17836   0  (unused)

usbcore                58156   1  [uhci ehci-hcd]
```

3.  emerge info... 

```
root # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar  9 2005, 10:06:57)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr crypt cups curl dba dga dvd emacs emboss encode esd evo f77 famfbcon fftw flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gmp gnome gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml i8x0 imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mmx2 motif mp3 mpeg mpinas mplayer mysql ncurses oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real rtc samba sdl see speex spell sqlite sse2 ssl sv tcpd tetex theora tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb wmf xinerama xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

4.  versions of alsa-utils, alsa-lib, alsa-oss, and alsa-driver... 

```
root # emerge -pv alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-lib alsa-oss

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.8  -debug -doc +oss 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.8  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.8  -doc -jack 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.8-r1  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

5.  requested /proc/asound/card0 directory contents... 

```
cag root # cd /proc/asound/card0

cag card0 # dir

codec97#0  id  intel8x0  oss_mixer  pcm0c  pcm0p  pcm1c  pcm2c  pcm3c  pcm4p

```

6.  Finally, the sound section of my 2.4 config, as it stands right now... 

```
# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set
```

Please look this over for problems. Sound is working via mpg123 and XMMS. I am curious about a single error line in dmesg: 

```
i810_rng: RNG not detected
```

What does this mean? Implications?

I am anxious to hear your opinions... please get back to me with your thoughts.

Thanks, again...

Chandra

----------

